# All these boys, i dunno



## Bryony (Jul 9, 2004)

ok so how many of you boys have had a venomous bite this week? 
Or any other major bite?
one at a time, one at a time  
now can i see a raise of hands?

ok............
ackie
bigguy
kevyn
westaussie

any other people been biten this week?
is it just me or are all our boys all grown up getting bitten :wink:


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 9, 2004)

Does this include bites from the mother-in-law?


----------



## Bryony (Jul 9, 2004)

hell yeah if she is a snake of a old cow :lol: 
kidding


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2004)

I got bitten by a pot of boiling water, does that count???


----------



## Bryony (Jul 9, 2004)

i think that counts too 

typical boys...........


----------



## Hickson (Jul 9, 2004)

I got bitten by the Herp Bug, but that was years ago.

And I think everyone else on this site was bitten by it too.

Hix


----------



## Bryony (Jul 9, 2004)

yeah i got that one to

its a permanant thing, you can't get rid of it and you don't want to!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 9, 2004)

I keep getting bitten by the Bank  The power authority, the gas company, Telstra, car services, doctors bills, blah, blah blah - I think...I'D SOONER GO A FEW ROUNDS WITH A TIGER SNAKE!  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 9, 2004)

I got bitten by the cold in Sydney


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 9, 2004)

Poor darl! And your signature disturbs me.


----------



## _popp_ (Jul 9, 2004)

I been biten by the tattoo bug,damn dwarf runnin round screamin the plane the plane :wink: ,i will have to come down &amp; warm you up pinkster honey.  


cheers popp

p.s Sambuca works well to warm you up


----------



## Bryony (Jul 9, 2004)

i got the tattoo bug too.......... i want another one!!!
and the pirecing bug.......i'm getting another one........


----------



## Ricko (Jul 9, 2004)

im getting another tat, as soon as i finally make up my mind on what i want. it has changed 5-6 times so far. oh and im like mooosey getting bitten by the car serviceing is the worst tho $1200 on the transmission instead of reptiles i was not happy


----------



## womas4me (Jul 9, 2004)

All these posts are a bad idea- I was about to give in and agree to the man applying for his Cat 5 license and keeping venomous at home. 
But then again, I'd still love to have a Pilbara Death Adder so he may win out in the end.


----------



## Browndog (Jul 9, 2004)

I got bitten in the stomach by a spark about 8" long due static electricity yesterday, woo hoo wasn't that a hoot !

cheers

Browndog


----------



## soulweaver (Jul 9, 2004)

i got bitten by muscles tensing up so now i am not allowed to lift anything over 5kg till the doc gives the okay, plus i gotta take tablets that make me sleep


----------



## westhamsc (Jul 9, 2004)

i got bitten by a chainsaw today at work. cut my hand across the knuckles right down to the bone. all up 30 stitches.


----------



## Springherp (Jul 9, 2004)

yet you still managed to type that message.....inspiring.


----------



## westhamsc (Jul 9, 2004)

typing with one hand is so slow and painful :cry: .


----------



## peterescue (Jul 9, 2004)

I havent been smitten by anyone this week.
Peter.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 9, 2004)

westhamsc said:


> typing with one hand is so slow and painful :cry: .



lol typing with one hand.....

I aint touching that !!!!!!!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 9, 2004)

> I got bitten in the stomach by a spark about 8" long due static electricity yesterday, woo hoo wasn't that a hoot !
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



What were you doing to get your bare stomach so close to a static producing item????


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 10, 2004)

> i will have to come down & warm you up pinkster honey.



teehee


----------



## NoOne (Jul 10, 2004)

One of my blonde macs took a liking to my finger this morning.


----------



## Slateman (Jul 10, 2004)

I had bad bite once. Loooong time ago from my girlfriend. She did not last to long becaose of it. 
Now I have mis Slatey and she don't bite.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey, ya don't have the old ones number do ya Slatey ?


----------



## Slateman (Jul 10, 2004)

LOL Afrofish she bit me realy hard mate. I prefere the python.


----------



## Hickson (Jul 11, 2004)

Slatey,
Would it be improper to ask _where_ she bit you?
:twisted:
Hix


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 11, 2004)

Probably in the lounge room Hix


----------



## bigguy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi, well I got a phone call from Daniel Gilbertson, owner of the Ozherpconservation site, who asked me what are the effects of a Red Bellied bite. On asking him why did he want to know, he informed me that he was just bitten by one of his. It must be the season for bites at the moment. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 11, 2004)

bigguy said:


> ... he informed me that he was just bitten by one of his...


Hope it turns out OK for him. And keep us informed please. Most of us have more than a passing interest in the effects of envenomation.


----------



## sxereturn (Jul 11, 2004)

bigguy said:


> Hi, well I got a phone call from Daniel Gilbertson, owner of the Ozherpconservation site, who asked me what are the effects of a Red Bellied bite. On asking him why did he want to know, he informed me that he was just bitten by one of his. It must be the season for bites at the moment. :shock: :roll:



How's that for irresponsible keeping.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

sxereturn said:


> How's that for irresponsible keeping.



Can you honestly say that you have never been bitten by one of your herps whilst getting a bit more comfortable and relaxed around them? 

I think you should keep your comments to yourself as you know nothing about the situation in which he was bitten. Nor do i, but i still think your comment is not needed.


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 11, 2004)

sxereturn said:


> How's that for irresponsible keeping.


I think sxereturns point is, if you are going to keep hots you should know exactly what to do if an accident happens. At the very minimum you should have a snake bite kit, know how to use it and be familar with the symptons of your choosen pets "love bites". Of course, phoning BG is a good subsitute, providing he is home at the time.

To get a hot license in SA, I think you need to detail an emergency plan and plan for escapes.


----------



## Rina (Jul 11, 2004)

Big bite from the travel bug so now i have itchy feet. 
Picked the location but having to reassess as despite being able to pass as a native, the political situation is apparently not conducive to international visitors :lol: 
As for bites from the animal offenders, that is probably the only bonus of winter that i can see up here is that the mozzies and sandflies have disappeared which living out a beach is magic. Oh yeah, now that the water is like ice we can now swim without fear of the jelly fish.
Regards Rina


----------



## _popp_ (Jul 11, 2004)

Maybe the person in question had all the information &amp; bite kit,maybe he was just asking big guy for a personal experience as knowing what to expect from knowledge n 1st hand experience is different.  


cheers popp


----------



## bigguy (Jul 11, 2004)

Popp,

I agree . Daniel knew how to treat the bite. He is very experienced. He wanted to know what syptoms to expect after the treatment which I advised him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

I just got nailed by a 6 ft BTS, ow im in pain ..so u can add me to that list Bryony


----------



## westaussie (Jul 11, 2004)

Theres nothin like a little love bite from an elapid to give you a good excuse to put ya feet up, watch telly all day long with 3 meals a day served in bed and a number of sweet little nurses to fuss over you. 

You got to look at the bright side of things.


----------



## earthmother (Jul 11, 2004)

I remember Grahame Gow being bitten by one of his 42 Taipans. He's a very responsible man. But as he said, it takes a tiny distraction and they strike fast.
It comes with the territory.

I'm bitten almost daily by our little baby pythons. Gummy muppets.
So to make it exciting - I bit me.
Em


----------



## peterescue (Jul 11, 2004)

You'd better be nice Sxe. Daniels moving up your way very soon.
Peter


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 11, 2004)

> So to make it exciting - I bit me.



LOL Muddy, I love it


----------



## Bryony (Jul 12, 2004)

well............
i STILL havn't been bitten by any of my little dudes and dudets

and even though i have been offered by hugsta to be bitten by his ones but mayby they all just love me enough to just cuddle and no love bites


----------



## Ella (Jul 12, 2004)

Bryony said:


> the piercing bug.......i'm getting another one........



I got bit by that (again) last week!

Still waiting for my snake to bite, although he has lunged at both my brothers...can't complain really


----------



## Robert (Jul 12, 2004)

Speaking of piercing's i can now go and get mine put back in.
Damn hospitals make you take them all out.

Sweet!!!


----------



## Bryony (Jul 12, 2004)

he he he he

i got bitten by one of the lab rats!!!!
took a good chunk too, the little bugggger jumped from the cage and i caught him and he proceeded to scream at me and bite me, and he puffed his fur up.
Silly little buggger, now he is in the CO2 world :twisted: 

bled like hell though


----------



## earthmother (Jul 12, 2004)

!!!!! Rat Bite!
How dare it! 
Bryony, was this after your night out? It was kind of you to put it out of it's alcamaholic state lol. If you hadn't CO2ed it it may have had to be booked into rehab.!
Em


----------



## Bryony (Jul 12, 2004)

he he he
i got him good little buggger


----------



## instar (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Em, are you about to eat a hatchling snake in your avatar?


----------



## earthmother (Jul 12, 2004)

Yes Inny. (!) It was either the snake or that festy turtle.

I kiss this snake. I pretend to bite her. She's a peach.
Really she's just inquisitive and I noticed if she couldn't get in my ear or nose - if I opened my mouth she was all interested. I didn't let her go further than that.

Sadly, It made my family ill so I stopped.


----------



## instar (Jul 12, 2004)

LOl, You circus act you! God its better than that turtle thats for sure! :lol:


----------



## sxereturn (Jul 12, 2004)

My bad if Daniel is experienced and was just seeking Bobs opinion. The way it was written made it seem like he had no idea what the effects were. 

Also, I don't remember who said it, but elapid bites don't just happen. Personally, the day I get seriously bitten by an elapid is the day I reconsider keeping venomous.

-Jonno


----------



## lutzd (Jul 12, 2004)

:shock: Em, that avatar conjures up all sorts of images!

I keep visualising the snake grabbing your tongue! I suppose it would save money on a piercing job, though! Might be a new line of work, eh? :wink:


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm not game to comment on Ems avatar 
Maybe Afry might


----------



## lutzd (Jul 12, 2004)

[thinks to self : Quick! Better update the site word censor!]


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 12, 2004)

lutzd said:


> [thinks to self : Quick! Better update the site word censor!]



After placing the toothpaste on the brush she opened her *initial digestive organ* and cleaned her teeth. '*Vocal and/or digestive* hygiene is very important' she said 'as is clean hair' which she washed and then dried using her *very windy* dryer.

 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 12, 2004)

I am disapointed that Fuscy and David have such a low opinion of me to think that I may make a derogatory comment about Muddys avatar!! You could have blown me down with a feather


----------



## lutzd (Jul 13, 2004)

Oooohhhh! Feathers, is it? See what I mean? Kinky stuff yet! :shock:


----------



## JeffHardy (Jul 13, 2004)

I got bitten by my daughters dog on the weekend because I kicked at him for pissing on the loungeroom floor when it was raining. 

But anyways, I think you guys and gals are all wimps. None of you has had a decent bite, venomous or otherwise. What about the poor bugger in WA, he got bitten in half by a shark. Now that is a BITE.


----------



## Bryony (Jul 13, 2004)

i tried to bite the rats back but then i realised that it could fit in my mouth and thought it wasn't a good idea

:?


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 13, 2004)

Mmmmmm Rattus rattus!!!

My friend was bitten by one on a field trip and his hand swelled up like an oven mit!


----------



## earthmother (Jul 13, 2004)

Pink that's so strange - I've got a friend with an oven mit shaped like a rat :roll:  Ratatouille!

Pffffft. You funny things. You're trying hard to not say what everyones thinking; but I didn't even consider that when I had the photo taken. lol 

Naivety is bliss. I'm leaving it because it makes a statement - - my snakes LOVE me. :lol: 
BTW I don't do that anymore - - she's grown now. And that would just be silly.

Inny's closer to the truth - I'm a bit of a freak show. lol (  In. ) No need to run away to the circus because I live in one.

I'd like to thank the boys who were bitten this last week - I really wanted some first hand accounts of what it was like to be bitten by Venomous snakes and what the symptoms were for that Fire Department thingy. And lo and behold! I got it! Thankyou -  
Legends.

Em


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 13, 2004)

JeffHardy said:


> ... he got bitten in half by a shark. Now that is a BITE.


I've already been bitten by a shark * and a moray**. And almoted nipped by a fresh water croc (his front tooth scrapped my hand). And of course various snakes, lizards, dogs, cats, rats, mice and a shetland pony.



* OK it wasn't much of a shark, only about 15 cm and it was a wobby so it had grasping teeth, and it could only just penatrate my glove but I HAVE been bitten by a shark.


**a memorial but not recommended experence. Felt Like someone had my finger in a pair of pliers and was squeezing as hard as they could.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

> ... he got bitten in half by a shark. Now that is a BITE.


I've been tail slapped by a 400 kilo plus Mako once, that was bad enough, smashed my hand and sent me flying 10 ft across the deck of a 40ft bertram. Man that hurt. :shock:


----------



## ozherpconservation (Jul 13, 2004)

I have just read this subject now for the first time and have found quite a bit in it about me. How did I miss that!

Yes, I was bitten by a red bellied black snake on Saturday and to "sxereturn" and "fuscus" I do know exactly what to do in that situation, I do have a snake bite kit and I do know exactly how to use it. In the 17 years I have been keeping reptiles this is the first time I have ever been bitten by a venomous snake. It happened when I was assist feeding the snake, I put the snake back into its enclosure and instead of swallowing the fuzzy as it usually does it quickly dropped it and bit my thumb on my right hand.

I knew I wouldn't have to go to hospital because it was a small snake and not a highly toxic snake. So knowing that Bob had been bitten by black snakes before I picked up the phone, called him, and asked him a couple of questions about the effects and how long they usually take to kick in. 

Now, if it was a bite from a brown snake or a death adder, I would of bandaged it up properly and got my partner to drive me straight to hospital. But It wasn't, it was a little red belly, so I rang Bob to ask what he normaly does in that situation, like I said before, because I know he has been bitten by red bellies in the past.

So "sxereturn" Don't call me irresponsible when you don't even know me. And "fuscus" before you put a message on this list saying that I should know exactly what to do and I should have a snake bite kit and I should know exactly how to use it, ask me, and you might fing out that I do know exactly what to do, I do have a snake bite kit and I do know how to use it!

Daniel


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 13, 2004)

ozherpconservation - please read my post



Fuscus said:


> I think sxereturns point is, if you are going to keep hots you should know exactly what to do if an accident happens. At the very minimum you should have a snake bite kit, know how to use it and be familar with the symptons of your choosen pets "love bites". Of course, phoning BG is a good subsitute, providing he is home at the time.



I stand by that statement - if you keep hots you should know what to do if an accident occurs.
Now I can see where you may think I was directing the comment at you or that I was implying that you are incompetent! That was not my intent and since you seem to take offense then I apologize. But I do think you need to lighten up, your attitude is not winning any friends


----------



## Greg (Jul 13, 2004)

Fuscus said:


> But I do think you need to lighten up, your attitude is not winning any friends



I've gotta bite my tongue on this one or I may get banned again but I can't help myself.
It's not my argument but that doesn't usually stop anyone from jumping in. 
You're the one that needs to lighten up Fucsus. You'd be the most condescending bloke here. I'd much rather listen to Daniel's insight than yours.
A bit harsh on my part I know and I'll probably be chastised and punished about it but I can't help putting my 2 cents worth in.



I'm ready to take my punishment now.

Greg.


----------



## ozherpconservation (Jul 13, 2004)

No problem fuscus, I totally stand by that statement too! But like I said in my previous post, I do know what to do if an accident should occur.

Also, I am not here to make friends. I am here to trade information with other keepers, help people when they need it and maybe learn a thing or two along the way!

Daniel


----------



## ozherpconservation (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks Greg! Nice photo by the way :lol:


----------



## bigguy (Jul 13, 2004)

Fuscus,

Now if you want to compare bites, heres some of mine. Ive had a Great White bite my flipper in two at Seal Rocks, I had a 9 ft Black Whaler gash my arm while pinching a large Jewfish I was holding. I had a 15 foot Salt Water Croc teeth(Solomon when he had some) graze my stomach as he tried to bite, I had a 1.2 metre Salty bite my hand on numerors occasions, Ive had heaps of Moray bites while hunting Lobsters, Funnel Web Spider bites, literally hundreds of Python bites and maybe 1 or 2 :roll: venomous snake bites.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

How many lives you got left bigguy.....lol. :wink: 
You don't see many whites at seal rocks but when you do they're normally pretty big.
Saw one at port stephens couple of years back, was a good 1000kilos or more, awesome fish... :shock: :lol:


----------



## ozherpconservation (Jul 13, 2004)

:shock: Dangerous creatures seem to like the way you taste bigguy! 
When you say you have had 1 or 2 venomous snake bites do you mean 1 to 200? :lol: 

Daniel


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 13, 2004)

bigguy said:


> Fuscus,
> 
> Now if you want to compare bites...


 You win :lol: 
But I have also had heap of close calls while diving/spearfishing, huge bronzey graze my stomach with its dorsal fin, a black-V (outer reef black-tip) do the dance at me at the ribbons, a huge Moray slide over my bare arm while I was attempting to collect a clown trigger and heaps of arguements over who owned the fish I speared. Arguements with reefies are fairly easy to win except they keep coming back with more friends.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

But my dads a policeman so hes tougher than your dad!!!...lol he he he


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 13, 2004)

I snorkelled with a lemon shark wooohooo!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

Ive been shot at with a m-16.


----------



## earthmother (Jul 13, 2004)

I've been bitten rescuing BTS from the dogs (Blueys), by the beardies - gosh that did hurt. -- and bleed. And an ant bit me once.

At Seal Rocks a friend - Hap Hapgood was attacked by a white. It took a huge chunk from the board and he swam to shore while it was trying to spit it out.

Lol, He went back in to get his board as a souvenir an hour later because the surf hadn't carried it in. and stepped on some sea urchins. 
It helped that all his mates were on the headland cheering. 

Er - I have no comment except - 'der'.

I've known some old herpers and they all handle their snakes differently. I admire anyone who does keep Vens, because it's clear they don't handle Vens without knowing all the consequences.

Em


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

I'd love to have a rbb or a collets but that's probably about it. Doing the wires venomous reptile handling course should put me incontact with enough browns to keep me happy for a lifetime. lol


----------



## Bryony (Jul 13, 2004)

i have been bitten by a dog accross the face when i was little, 
cat on my arm, 
possum on my finger, 
dog on my arm, 
budgie on my ear,
boris the rat (in CO2 hevan now he he he)
attacked by a kangaroo
chunks taken from my head by magpies
thrown off a horse, head first

erm........
i think thats it, up to date now


----------



## Slateman (Jul 13, 2004)

Yep Jeff. I was so close to be halfed by my hatchling coastal today. Regarding kicking the dog, if I kick mine dog, my wife would bite me for sure.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

> chunks taken from my head


That explains a lot......LOL


----------

